# A routing tutorial for beginners Part Four



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is part four of my series of tutorials under the heading "routing for beginners" My intention is not so much to have all beginners make these items (although it would be a fast way to learn routing), but rather to show that routing using the table mounted router is not the start and finish of routing. Welcome to the wonderful world of routing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*continued*

Should anyone wish to download this project, I've included a zip file.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is the forgotten zip file!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Once aging you blew me away, that's a real neat way to make the templates, NICE job and a great How-To-Do-It ........plus a zip file on top of that..  I can't wait for the other members to give it a shot and see how it works out for them..having the RAS is a real plus but I'm sure it can be done on the table saw as well..

Plus it's neat way to rack them up if you have a pool table 


=====


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Great tutorial as usual Harry....Glad to see you havn't lost your touch.........AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Here is the forgotten zip file!



Welcome back,

I see you were away so long you forgot how to attach a zip file...ROTFL.



ps. the skis made a successful trip back to Sydney, but my suitcase put on 6kgs while I was over there. (must be Maree's souvenirs)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Great Harry! I like that as well. I haven't any skies yet. Hopefully, someday.


----------



## Don1911 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm really a beginner at routing.
I can't imagine a beginner understanding what went through these 4 sessions.
I was lost in the first session,with the different sizes of cutters and bushings.
What do have have to learn to get to this stage?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Donald1911 said:


> I'm really a beginner at routing.
> I can't imagine a beginner understanding what went through these 4 sessions.
> I was lost in the first session,with the different sizes of cutters and bushings.
> What do have have to learn to get to this stage?


Don, don't let Harry scare you off.  He's been doing this for a long time. Fortunately, he is only too happy to share his knowledge with us mere students of the craft.


----------



## Danosca (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for your welcome, My name is Dan and live in Pa. enjoy your forums and tips, some times I had answers , but also I see some good answers from the rest , so I let it stand, keep up the good work


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Danosca said:


> Thanks for your welcome, My name is Dan and live in Pa. enjoy your forums and tips, some times I had answers , but also I see some good answers from the rest , so I let it stand, keep up the good work


Hi Dan - Welcome to the forum
Glad you could join us. Whenever you feel you have a suggestion, feel free to jump on in and share it. There is seldom just one way of accomplishing a task and the more options are usually better for all. One of the strengths of forums like this. Once again, welcome aboard


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Donald1911 said:


> I'm really a beginner at routing.
> I can't imagine a beginner understanding what went through these 4 sessions.
> I was lost in the first session,with the different sizes of cutters and bushings.
> What do have have to learn to get to this stage?


Keep asking specific questions and welcome to the forum.


----------



## bburg11 (Dec 22, 2009)

One of the great human values: The tradition of passing knowledge onwards with only a Thank you as a return...

Thank you Harry 

Bernard, Router apprentice from Luxembourg


----------



## DavidF (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Harry

I've just read part 4 of your beginners guide. Can you give me a post number where you uploaded parts 1, 2 and 3. I've tried looking through your uploads but there are literally thousands of them.

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DavidF said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I've just read part 4 of your beginners guide. Can you give me a post number where you uploaded parts 1, 2 and 3. I've tried looking through your uploads but there are literally thousands of them.
> 
> David


Don't worry David, it takes me forever to locate some of them. Hopefully these zip files are what you want.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You could just type' routing tutorial for beginners'
in the search window, and they will all come up.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gav said:


> You could just type' routing tutorial for beginners'
> in the search window, and they will all come up.


Unfortunately not Gavin, different names were used which is what is now causing ME problems! Don't forget, I'm an elderly Aussie and my memory consists of this pile of notes in front of me!


----------



## DavidF (Aug 19, 2010)

*advanced search*



gav said:


> You could just type' routing tutorial for beginners'
> in the search window, and they will all come up.


Hi Gav

it works if you use the "advanced search". Select "harrysin" as the poster and "beginner" as the keyword. I still get more than the four but the ones I wanted are all there.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Unfortunately not Gavin, different names were used which is what is now causing ME problems! Don't forget, I'm an elderly Aussie and *my memory consists of this pile of notes in front of me!*


Your memory is like mine, Harry - paper thin. But, I put mine in a 3-ring binder, so it resembles "long-term memory".


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well Ralph, as simple as that is, I think it's worth taking out a patent on! I hadn't even considered the idea, I'd better start making a heap of bookshelves.


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

I did a search for parts 1 ,2,3 and could not find them I like part 4.
Thanks
Lou


----------



## LMan (Nov 23, 2010)

I downloaded the other parts 1-3 there great thanks Harry..


----------



## stuartwatson (Jun 13, 2011)

excellent info harry !!
stuart
Newcastle 
england


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you kind sir, I have further tutorials in mind but at the moment I'm improving my turning skills and will get back to the routers in the not too distant future. I've had some great Geordie friends over the years Stuart.


----------

